
Fear Materialized: Border Agents Demand Social Media Data from Americans - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/01/fear-materialized-border-agents-demand-social-media-data-americans
======
RichardHeart
Imagine the suck of commuting across a border for work every day. If you hired
real detectives doing real law enforcement, you could catch real criminals.
Waste less money on ineffective, invasive and time consuming bad guy catching.

There's real murders and robberies not being solved due to lack of funds.
Funds that could exist if they weren't wasted on the tsa, and whatever they
call violating your rights at the border.

If it is legal to search the digital contents of all the people crossing, why
isn't it also legal to search all the digital content crossing, without
people, through the fiber cables internationally? Wiretaps for all.

